# Apocryphal William Carey Legend?



## Guido's Brother (Jul 10, 2008)

I was doing some research this afternoon and came across something interesting. 

Many of you know what John Ryland Sr. said to William Carey, "Young man, sit down; when God pleases to convert the heathen he will do so without your aid or mine." These words are often used to prove that Calvinism (or "hyper-Calvinism") is anti-missionary. 

However, according to Iain Murray, there is substantial reason to believe that these words are apocryphal:

"The popular story is repudiated by Ryland’s son, John Ryland, Junior, who was Carey’s close friend and a fellow member of the Northampton Association, being assistant minister at his father’s church at the time when the incident was supposed to have happened. ‘I never heard of it till I saw it in print, and cannot give credit to it at all.’ Among the reasons he gives for rejecting its authenticity it is interesting to note that he says, ‘No man prayed and preached about the latter-day glory more than my father.’” _The Puritan Hope: Revival and the Interpretation of Prophecy_, Iain Murray (London: Banner of Truth Trust, 1971), 280. Murray cites as source _Life of Andrew Fuller_, John Ryland (1816), 175.

If that's the case, who started this legend? Anyone?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2008)

Wes -- I am not sure where this story originated, but this link worth noting.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi Wes,

I have heard the same repudiation but from a different source (which of course I can't locate now). I recommend asking Dr. Michael Haykin if you are stuck. If anyone knows English Particular Baptist History, he does.


----------



## JM (Jul 10, 2008)

http://historiaecclesiastica.com/?p=427


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 10, 2008)

JM said:


> http://historiaecclesiastica.com/?p=427



Haykin doesn't seem to be aware of the apocryphal nature of this account. However, he is right about Ryland's supposed "hyper-Calvinism." That's hooey.


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 10, 2008)

I heard it was JC Ryle who said that.


----------

